# Just trying to Identify some brackets



## Rwoody6872 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am looking at rescuing an old 8n before the new housing construction starts. She was in an ole equipment shed. The rear tires and rims are shot. We have it drug out to where i can get the trailer in to pick her up this weekend. they were going to scrap her so I gave them scrap price. I will bring it home and get her going again. Anyway I Noticed some strange attachments on it. Both are attached at the engine trans union and go back under the foot well and attached again. Just wondering if anyone knows what these mounts would have went to. And should I look around for what ever it is. There were a few attachments with the 8n but they were all 3 point. These brackets are by the foot trays on both sides and are stout and look to be for something up front and right side has a pully attached. Well any ideas let me know, i will get one last time to look around before they start bull dozing Thanks in advance














seem to


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I believe that’s part of the mount for a belly/side mount sickle bar mower. B.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Here you go….




__





1952 Ford 8n Tractor & 6 Foot Side Sickle Bar Mower


1952 Ford 8n Tractor & 6 Foot Side Sickle Bar Mower Photos and info - TwentyWheels



twentywheels.com


----------



## Rwoody6872 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes Sir
I believe you are correct I thought I saw a sickle blade over by the fence row I will do some more looking around this weekend when I go to pick he up
Thank you very much


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Rwoody6872 said:


> Yes Sir
> I believe you are correct I thought I saw a sickle blade over by the fence row I will do some more looking around this weekend when I go to pick he up
> Thank you very much



My first question would be what are you planning on using the sickle bar mower for? Personally I would not waste my time with it.....


----------

